# how fast do mbuna grow?



## dan15daman (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had my mbuna tank set up for about 2 years now and none of the fish have really grown at all, they were juveniles when I got them. None of them are over 2.5-3", except for a psuedoreopheus that I bought a few days ago thats 6" long. I didn't know how small my fish were until I bought him because he was small compatred to the other fish in his tank. While I'm at it I think I'll ask how I get my pleco to feed when my pictus cat eats all of the algae wafers to the point of almost bursting.

55 gallon with wet/dry filter
NO3 <10
PH is kinda low at 7.6 or 7.8
feed once or twice a day, omega one cichlid flakes
some of the males have matured
I'm a fairly experienced aquarist with a 55g mbuna, a 30 gallon planted, and a SW nano reef tank

I just want to have big fish!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some mbuna mature at 3", which ones did you get? Are you counting the tail in the length, or just the body?


----------



## dan15daman (Jan 13, 2007)

coutning the tail, couple of yellow labs. lol *** also had a nimbochromis spc. bc i was too naive to know any better back then not to get it, but it hasnt grown at all and its peaceful. and then a few different pseudotropheus and a pictus cat and pleco


----------

